# NEW Ibanez Iron Label RGT Models



## IbbyAddict (Jul 22, 2014)

holy sh*t! check out the ibanez facebook page! neckthru ibbys with emgs and satin blue?? hell yeah https://www.facebook.com/ibanezguitars


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 22, 2014)

That rules. When they make that as a Prestige, I think we'll know that the Golden Age is upon us.


----------



## RadDadTV (Jul 23, 2014)

And Ibanez just stole my heart


----------



## Zado (Jul 23, 2014)

Damm,I'm falling for a 'banez....how much?


----------



## DocBach (Jul 23, 2014)

does it come in black?


----------



## Edika (Jul 23, 2014)

I was checking the Ibanez site to see if they have announced them and saw this:

Electric Guitars RGD - RGD7UC Prestige | Ibanez guitars

Hope it's not Japan only!

EDIT: On the EU and US site YEEEEEEEEEESSSSS!!!!

EDIT 2: £1699? Ouch!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mother of god...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not the biggest fan of blue guitars, but


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 23, 2014)

not fond of the new collection, but those


----------



## Stricken (Jul 23, 2014)

Maybe if it came with passives, and literally any other finish besides that...  meh


----------



## fps (Jul 23, 2014)

So what level in the Ibanez range are Iron Label at? I'm not so familiar with Ibanez, these are the first guitars of theirs in years to get my attention.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone smell an Iron Label version of the RGA 121 or a 7 string variant of that? Or perhaps an Iron Label RGD of some kind. Wishful thinking.

I'm not a fan of the blue, but it still looks great! If it were in black/ natural I would be all over it.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 23, 2014)

I think there may have been a thread already but I can't get enough of this thing. I must have one

Oh and they're already for sale at zzounds for $1099


----------



## ferret (Jul 23, 2014)

fps said:


> So what level in the Ibanez range are Iron Label at? I'm not so familiar with Ibanez, these are the first guitars of theirs in years to get my attention.



Roughly: "Standard" -> Iron Label -> Premium -> Prestige

But I think there's a bit of overlap in some places.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 23, 2014)

I dig this.


----------



## Ivars V (Jul 23, 2014)

I can fap to this!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 23, 2014)

looks like the M8M/M80M finishes contaminates (in a good way) other models


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 23, 2014)

I want it... bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2014)

ferret said:


> Roughly: "Standard" -> Iron Label -> Premium -> Prestige
> 
> But I think there's a bit of overlap in some places.


 
More like Sugi (Limited Edition, Special stuff that's MIJ) -> Prestige -> Premium -> Standard/Iron Label

From "best" to "not so best". I REFUSE to see the Iron Label stuff as being above the Standard as frankly, not a single one of the many I've checked out has been better. They may look fancier and have "better" stock pickups or specs, but quality wise they're no real improvement.


----------



## JejeLaFrite (Jul 23, 2014)

Damn, I asked Thomann about this blue Ibi, and they said they won't have it....
I feel sad


----------



## Les (Jul 23, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> More like Sugi (Limited Edition, Special stuff that's MIJ) -> Prestige -> Premium -> Standard/Iron Label
> 
> From "best" to "not so best". I REFUSE to see the Iron Label stuff as being above the Standard as frankly, not a single one of the many I've checked out has been better. They may look fancier and have "better" stock pickups or specs, but quality wise they're no real improvement.



Not to derail or anything, but my Iron Label 8 was on par with a couple "Premium" Ibbys Ive looked at. Maybe mine was a good example, the fretwork was damn near spot on from mine to the Premium. 


And oh yah... DAYUM THATS A SECKSY GUITAR! Do. much. want.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2014)

Les said:


> Not to derail or anything, but my Iron Label 8 was on par with a couple "Premium" Ibbys Ive looked at. Maybe mine was a good example, the fretwork was damn near spot on from mine to the Premium.
> 
> 
> And oh yah... DAYUM THATS A SECKSY GUITAR! Do. much. want.


 
I've played MIC Artcores and MII Standard models that smoked Prestige models. 

There's no universal rule saying a cheaper guitar will be a worse guitar. There are great examples floating around that show this, namely cheaper ones that are built properly, well even. 

That said, on average I still find the Iron Labels to be lacking in the quality department. They're not all bad, but it's pretty obvious that they're not made to a higher standard. Ibanez just isn't putting the QA/QC there. 

I stand by what I said and still recommend folks play the actual Iron Label they might purchase or at least go with a dealer with a great return/exchange policies.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 23, 2014)

I like it, especially the color. Very nice.


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2014)

Give me a natural stain finish on these or give me death


----------



## Omura (Jul 23, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played MIC Artcores and MII Standard models that smoked Prestige models.
> 
> There's no universal rule saying a cheaper guitar will be a worse guitar. There are great examples floating around that show this, namely cheaper ones that are built properly, well even.
> 
> ...



i agree with this, Also for me I find some specs feel worse to me. 
Like I find fretboard binding gives a worse, and therefore cheaper feel to a guitar for me than a properly rolled fretboard edge. even if it looks flashy visually, it doesn't feel flashy.


----------



## guitarmadillo (Jul 23, 2014)

Omura said:


> i agree with this, Also for me I find some specs feel worse to me.
> Like I find fretboard binding gives a worse, and therefore cheaper feel to a guitar for me than a properly rolled fretboard edge. even if it looks flashy visually, it doesn't feel flashy.



It sometimes distracts me while playing. I love the unbound look these new models have.


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 23, 2014)

Give me a Wizard II or give me an ESP!

That thing is freaking gorgeous though.


----------



## will_shred (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## JoeuJGM (Jul 23, 2014)

Saw those on the FB page, that finish is incredible. If they offered the same weathered black type finish as the M80M on that I would be sold, not a fan of the blue/purple.
It's still a step in the right direction though for Ibanez, why no 8 string though? It would make sense to complete the range but I guess they want you to buy the $9999999 M8M for a neck-through 8 
Now all they need is an 8 string RGD with 28" or 30" scale... I can dream, okay?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 24, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've played MIC Artcores and MII Standard models that smoked Prestige models.
> 
> There's no universal rule saying a cheaper guitar will be a worse guitar. There are great examples floating around that show this, namely cheaper ones that are built properly, well even.
> 
> ...



I can deal with a slight drop in quality if they look as good as the pics and play well.


----------



## gunch (Jul 24, 2014)

Alright I forgive them for abalone now


----------



## Tree (Jul 24, 2014)

I completely agree with Max on this one. Though I admit, these have certainly piqued my curiosity, I have yet to lay hands on a single Iron Label that wasn't complete crap. And by complete crap, I mean they had issues that even the best setup couldn't fix. Things like terrible, dead wood choice for the neck and or body. 

I want one of these, but I feel like I'm going to have to torment GC and the other dealers by having them order tons of these so I can pick the best one


----------



## kgerbick7321 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just reserved one (waiting till payday) from my budy Vic at The axe palace. I agree that black, natural, or red (my personal favorite) would have been better finish options but i really like this blue color. That shit pops!


----------



## jbguitarking (Jul 24, 2014)

These only 7's or gonna be available in 6's? also is there no killswitch now? thing was stupid anyways.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD (Jul 24, 2014)

Is that an ebony fretboard?!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks like ebony to me


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes



I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Is that an ebony fretboard?!


----------



## Omura (Jul 24, 2014)

jbguitarking said:


> These only 7's or gonna be available in 6's? also is there no killswitch now? thing was stupid anyways.



There is a 6 string version, still with emgs. This model does still have the killswitch.


----------



## ZeroTolerance94 (Jul 24, 2014)

I play an Iron Label RGIR27E.

I feel in _luck_ that my Iron Label wasn't as bad as some that I've played... 

However, it needed some very minor fretwork done. But as soon as it was done, it played amazing. 

Not a fan of EMG's, so I did an active to passive swap on mine. Swapped the EMG's for some passives (Duncan SH-5 Bridge, Cepheus Neck), and then it sounded fantastic. 

I was able to set up the action on the guitar just how I like it, ridiculously low. And the guitar plays amazing, bridge does it's job perfectly and all. 





However now the question... Was the $800 worth it? Being that I needed my 9th fret leveled... and the pickups swapped?
The pickups weren't such a BIG issue, but that was a preference.

When you spend $800 on a guitar. It's completely unacceptable to have *bad* fretwork. I've played $80 Squier's that didn't need any fretwork out of the box. 

I'm just pissed as hell that I settled for the Iron Label, cause then a year later Jackson just HAS to release a 7 string with the exact specs I was looking for, in the DK7. ....ers.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Jul 24, 2014)

Wait a natural finish... With color? Sign me up, I love the look of having the wood showing, but I'm so sick of that being the only thing, need more color in my life than varying shades of brown.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 25, 2014)

Tree said:


> I have yet to lay hands on a single Iron Label that wasn't complete crap. And by complete crap, I mean they had issues that even the best setup couldn't fix. Things like terrible, dead wood choice for the neck and or body.
> 
> I want one of these, but I feel like I'm going to have to torment GC and the other dealers by having them order tons of these so I can pick the best one



I've laid my hands on 30-40 Iron Labels including these new RGIT27FE's and all of them were awesome after a good setup. I'm not doubting your experience, as Ibanez factory setups _are_ a joke. Any reputable shop however will have a good tech will give these the TLC they need and then they're awesome guitars. Having dealers order a bunch so you can pick "the best one" is a futile exercise. They're all the same. They just need a pro setup, nothing more. 

All we do to ours is smooth out the fret edges, match the radius of the bridge with that of the fingerboard, and and perform a thorough basic setup and then they play and sound great. Nothing that complicated, but necessary nonetheless. 

I'm not saying these are better than Prestiges or anything crazy, but so many times I see people write these off when all they needed is a bit of TLC. If your local shop doesn't have a tech who will fix these issues prior to putting them up on their wall/shipping them out, seek out someone else who does.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just saw this on Facebook


EDIT : Forgot to add that the RRP in AUD was $1899 and for the 6 string it was $ 1699


----------



## JejeLaFrite (Jul 25, 2014)

Damn that cool !


----------



## GXPO (Jul 25, 2014)

Ibanez are hungry for that Schecter dollar so hard. Totally understandable and this looks awesome. 

Like is said in the last thread this popped up in, if they made the Ibanez RGT3120 as a 7 I'd buy it yesterday. Not so interested in these but glad they're moving into the territory.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope they expand on the RGT series now when they can make them in Indonesia. And I guess this is proof that they will lol. They are/were such awesome guitars!


----------



## Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> I've laid my hands on 30-40 Iron Labels including these new RGIT27FE's and all of them were awesome after a good setup. I'm not doubting your experience, as Ibanez factory setups _are_ a joke. Any reputable shop however will have a good tech will give these the TLC they need and then they're awesome guitars. Having dealers order a bunch so you can pick "the best one" is a futile exercise. They're all the same. They just need a pro setup, nothing more.
> 
> All we do to ours is smooth out the fret edges, match the radius of the bridge with that of the fingerboard, and and perform a thorough basic setup and then they play and sound great. Nothing that complicated, but necessary nonetheless.
> 
> I'm not saying these are better than Prestiges or anything crazy, but so many times I see people write these off when all they needed is a bit of TLC. If your local shop doesn't have a tech who will fix these issues prior to putting them up on their wall/shipping them out, seek out someone else who does.



I was actually thinking of just ordering one through you guys when the time comes. I've heard nothing but great stuff about your setups. 

I probably should have clarified in my post that I'm almost certain the ones I've played were factory duds from the first run of these that came out. I didn't mean to seem as though I were writing off the whole Iron Label line


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jul 25, 2014)

I have never really been into Ibanez, but man... That blue 7-string is beautiful

It is something I have to keep an eye on, and learn more about. It has quickly become one of the main ones I am keeping in mind for my next 7 string guitar.

Gonna wait, and see some reviews. As well as see if people like it when its in lower tunings. BTW Anyone know the scale length of that guitar?


----------



## skydizzle (Jul 26, 2014)

Another guitar to add to the wish list...


----------



## Randy D (Jul 26, 2014)

Can we have an S body version plz.....?


----------



## RadDadTV (Jul 26, 2014)

Randy D said:


> Can we have an S body version plz.....?



Would make my life


----------



## Veritech Zero (Jul 26, 2014)

Pricey little bugger. And looks a lot like an Agile without the reverse headstock... Still want it though haha. Ibanez RGIT27 RG Iron Label Electric Guitar, 7-String at zZounds


----------



## AdenM (Jul 26, 2014)

These LOOK awesome, but I'm not sure I wanna pay $1100 for an Iron Label. That said, they'll probably only be available for a year or two, and no one will want to sell them lol. 
They'll go just like the RGT6EXFX!


----------



## armdias (Jul 26, 2014)

They look amazing! I love a blue kinda finish


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm really glad that Ibanez are starting to put hardtails and locking tuners on their guitars but are killswitches really something that's in high demand? I really can't see how demand for killswitches would be higher than something like 26.5 inch scales for their sevens, I'd be all over an Iron Label RGD.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> I'm really glad that Ibanez are starting to put hardtails and locking tuners on their guitars but are killswitches really something that's in high demand? I really can't see how demand for killswitches would be higher than something like 26.5 inch scales for their sevens, I'd be all over an Iron Label RGD.



They already offer 26.5" scales on about 4-5 different 7-string models I can think of. The Killswitch is just a cute little thing they add instead of a tone knob. People can change it out if they wish. 25.5" is plenty if you tune to A or Ab, or even G in some cases will intonate fine.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 27, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> They already offer 26.5" scales on about 4-5 different 7-string models I can think of. The Killswitch is just a cute little thing they add instead of a tone knob. People can change it out if they wish. 25.5" is plenty if you tune to A or Ab, or even G in some cases will intonate fine.


Huh, which guitars are 26.5 aside from RGD2127 and RGD7421?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2014)

EDIT: Oh, you meant 7-strings. 

Then I can't remember anything else besides the Dino sig. There's the RGD7321, but it was meant to be replaced by the RGD7421. 

I agree, though. I'd fuggin love an RGD IL similar to these.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 29, 2014)

Figured I'd share some "real life" photos of the RGIT27FE I took the other day:


----------



## Veritech Zero (Jul 29, 2014)

That doesn't help my "I don't NEED it!" mentality that I'm trying to keep.


----------



## Omura (Jul 29, 2014)

Veritech Zero said:


> That doesn't help my "I don't NEED it!" mentality that I'm trying to keep.



I don't need it... I just NEEEEEEEEEEEEEED it. it will make me happier in life. and that means I NEED it. I'm sure you feel the same way. 
Sorry about your wallet..


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 30, 2014)

First impressions zim?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 30, 2014)

kevdes93 said:


> First impressions zim?



Its killer. Definitely feels more solid than the previous Iron Label models. All Ibanez models, even J-Customs, need setups when they come in, but theres no glaring issues on it. No bad frets or flaws. Really nice guitar. I'd say it compares favorably to the Schecter Jeff Loomis or Keith Merrow models, and is not far off from the Prestige models.


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Jul 30, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Its killer. Definitely feels more solid than the previous Iron Label models. All Ibanez models, even J-Customs, need setups when they come in, but theres no glaring issues on it. No bad frets or flaws. Really nice guitar. I'd say it compares favorably to the Schecter Jeff Loomis or Keith Merrow models, and is not far off from the Prestige models.



That's awesome news!  I wanted to ask you since I'm definetly gonna be getting one of these sometime down the road from you guys, what would you recommend for pickups with this?

I have a couple of the old non-prestige rgt's some with emgs some with dimarzios but I've never had an ash body guitar so I'm not sure what works best?


----------



## Lotra (Jul 30, 2014)

The finish will be available only in blue?


----------



## Omura (Jul 30, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Its killer. Definitely feels more solid than the previous Iron Label models. All Ibanez models, even J-Customs, need setups when they come in, but theres no glaring issues on it. No bad frets or flaws. Really nice guitar. I'd say it compares favorably to the Schecter Jeff Loomis or Keith Merrow models, and is not far off from the Prestige models.



That's great to hear, I think seeing the locking gotoh's on this model like the 2014 prestige line stood out to me a little, as I haven't seen any premiums or Iron labels spec'ed that well before.
Which made me remember reading about the old RGT's which were apparently made in the J custom shop as the prestige factory didn't have the facilities to build neck-thrus, Which made me wonder if that was still the case, and that the indonesion factory did have the means, and that's why it's turned into an Iron label model rather than being a prestige?
I have no idea if that information is reliable, but I'd be curious to hear if it is true



Lotra said:


> The finish will be available only in blue?



I was one of the people that initially saw it, wanted a natural finish one and half dismissed it. But the more I look at it....
It's a satin blue, but it actually has a burst in darker blue around the edges, the matching headstock, and those IRL pics that Zimbloth took make it look much more natural and less bright/shocking than the ibanez pics..
I'm in love with it now. Just keep staring, let the GAS overcome you, apologize to your wallet, and get the guitar. You always need another guitar.
no exceptions


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 30, 2014)

The Shit Wolf said:


> That's awesome news!  I wanted to ask you since I'm definetly gonna be getting one of these sometime down the road from you guys, what would you recommend for pickups with this?
> 
> I have a couple of the old non-prestige rgt's some with emgs some with dimarzios but I've never had an ash body guitar so I'm not sure what works best?



If you dont want the EMGs, I think the best options to go in the RGIT27FE would be one of the following:

1. BKP -- Holydivers, Warpigs (ceramic), Emeralds, or Nailbombs

2. DiMarzio -- Super Distortion 7 bridge/Liquifire 7 neck or Blaze set

3. Lundgren -- The One or M7 models




Lotra said:


> The finish will be available only in blue?



Yes. I am sure if the model sells well they'll release more colors next year.



Omura said:


> That's great to hear, I think seeing the locking gotoh's on this model like the 2014 prestige line stood out to me a little, as I haven't seen any premiums or Iron labels spec'ed that well before.
> Which made me remember reading about the old RGT's which were apparently made in the J custom shop as the prestige factory didn't have the facilities to build neck-thrus, Which made me wonder if that was still the case, and that the indonesion factory did have the means, and that's why it's turned into an Iron label model rather than being a prestige?
> I have no idea if that information is reliable, but I'd be curious to hear if it is true
> 
> ...



Yeah man I am glad you like it. Its quite honestly very nice. I have no idea about the whole origin of this model though you asked about


----------



## Lotra (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anyone have the spec lis from this model??


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2014)

Lotra said:


> Does anyone have the spec lis from this model??



I am not allowed to post links to my website here, but if you can find it on your own somehow, the specs for the model are published there. You can also check Sweetwater's website, they should have specs too.


----------



## Lotra (Jul 31, 2014)

I was searching in Ibanez site but in the EU zone, that why I didnt find it


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 31, 2014)

I think this is one of the classiest guitar Ibanez ever made.
Don't like the bridge choice but that's it, it's a detail that goes missing in such beauty.


----------



## Allealex (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd be totally over a black six string version of this


----------



## Tree (Jul 31, 2014)

Allealex said:


> I'd be totally over a black six string version of this



RGT6EXFX, change the tuners, profit?

Not exactly the same, but it's a Damn good guitar for the price


----------



## Omura (Aug 1, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I think this is one of the classiest guitar Ibanez ever made.
> Don't like the bridge choice but that's it, it's a detail that goes missing in such beauty.


 The bridge on this (and other Ibanez models) is:
comfortable, to the point where I forget it's there.
Very easy to intonate and adjust action on.
Fast to string up. 
Easy to clean. 
I do think it's not the prettiest bridge.
It is just as functional and well made for me as their tight end R bridge.
I prefer the tight end R, only because I think ti looks the part a little bit more.
But both are fantastic.

What don't you like about it?


----------



## chassless (Aug 2, 2014)

the bridge is all more interesting, it looks slanted to accommodate and facilitate palm mutes. has this been mentioned in this thread? is it a new bridge type for ibanez?


----------



## gunch (Aug 2, 2014)

chassless said:


> the bridge is all more interesting, it looks slanted to accommodate and facilitate palm mutes. has this been mentioned in this thread? is it a new bridge type for ibanez?



Gibraltar Standard II vs. Gibraltar Standard


----------



## Vrollin (Aug 2, 2014)

Is it just me or does it look like the bridge has been screwed on skewiff? The high end appears to be closer to the pup than the low end....


----------



## Omura (Aug 2, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the bridge has been screwed on skewiff? The high end appears to be closer to the pup than the low end....



That's an illusion created by the way the saddle are slanted for intonation. The bridge unit is screwed on parallel to the pickups as you would expect.


----------



## Vrollin (Aug 3, 2014)

Referring to this picture here....


----------



## BouhZik (Aug 3, 2014)

JejeLaFrite said:


> Damn, I asked Thomann about this blue Ibi, and they said they won't have it....
> I feel sad



they said the same when I asked about the VGS 7strings with evertune, but a few month after the guitar was on their website


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 3, 2014)

After seeing Nick's photos, I am now perfectly in the market for one of those. Damn.


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Aug 3, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Referring to this picture here....



No, I think the camera was slightly tilted when it took the picture combined with the way the saddles are make it look kinda weird and slanted but I thought the same thing at first


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 3, 2014)

Please let there be a 6'er version.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Aug 3, 2014)

me like


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 3, 2014)

NeglectedField said:


> Please let there be a 6'er version.


There is.


----------



## Mechanized (Aug 3, 2014)

So i guess this isn't coming to the UK? =[


----------



## Omura (Aug 3, 2014)

Mechanized said:


> So i guess this isn't coming to the UK? =[



Apparently it's a special order only in New Zealand, maybe get in contact with a dealer and see if it's the same for the UK?


----------



## JejeLaFrite (Aug 4, 2014)

Omura said:


> Apparently it's a special order only in New Zealand, maybe get in contact with a dealer and see if it's the same for the UK?



I called Thomann few days ago, and they said they can't have it


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 4, 2014)

At this point, only the 6-string version will come to the EU. I can tell you all that much. 

The Euro lineup truly has been left behind this year, compared to the US lineup at least. So many badass new models, especially 7- and 8-string, but we can not have them. It's a shame and I hope it will be corrected next year.


----------



## JejeLaFrite (Aug 4, 2014)

shitsøn;4121115 said:


> At this point, only the 6-string version will come to the EU. I can tell you all that much.
> 
> The Euro lineup truly has been left behind this year, compared to the US lineup at least. So many badass new models, especially 7- and 8-string, but we can not have them. It's a shame and I hope it will be corrected next year.



I couldn't more agree, especially that making business in EU is more profitable to them because they take advantage of the "1 euro = 1 USD"


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 4, 2014)

shitsøn;4121115 said:


> At this point, only the 6-string version will come to the EU. I can tell you all that much.
> 
> The Euro lineup truly has been left behind this year, compared to the US lineup at least. So many badass new models, especially 7- and 8-string, but we can not have them. It's a shame and I hope it will be corrected next year.



When I want a model thats not available in America, I hit up a Japanese dealer and order it from them. I'm sure you can do the same if you want it.


----------



## Omura (Aug 4, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> When I want a model thats not available in America, I hit up a Japanese dealer and order it from them. I'm sure you can do the same if you want it.



I was interested in a japan only model, I up a store over in japan, they got back to me within 2 days, told me the price, shipping cost, estimated delivery time, and how to pay (using paypal) 
Even with import tax at my end, they guitar was almost the exact same price as a similar level ibanez retails for in my country. It was very nice to see just how easy it could be.


----------

